# Lake off martindale by Stillwater river



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Taking the kayak out to the lakes right beside Stillwater today to go some fishing. My buddy went the other day. Caught an 8 pound bass and a 15 pound carp. Hoping to have the same luck. I'll update later with the report! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

The 8 pound bass strikes again!


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

BaitWaster said:


> The 8 pound bass strikes again!



Caught one there as well? lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Boom........................


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

BOOMMMMMMMMMM!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

BOOM. caught 2 tonight and lost 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Detainer said:


> Caught one there as well? lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire




Hey Detainer. I think you're newbie maybe so I'm going to help you out. 

The guys are busting your chops because you said your buddy "caught an 8 pound bass". 

Anytime a claim like that is made without any proof at all is like saying you caught a 20ft shark out of a pond. Nobody will ever believe it unless they see it. The chances of catching an 8 pound bass out of those ponds is pretty slim. I don't know if you've ever in your life even seen a 6 pound largemouth. That's a lifetime fish for an Ohio guy. Maybe out West or down South that may be more believable. 

So for future reference- if you're going to reference catching a fish of that magnitude- you better have some proof to back it up. 

If you want to be takin seriously that is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

jimcafc said:


> Hey Detainer. I think you're newbie maybe so I'm going to help you out.
> 
> The guys are busting your chops because you said your buddy "caught an 8 pound bass".
> 
> ...



He has the pic on Facebook if you want to search his name lol



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Just for kicks- why don't you post it on here so we can see it. I'll get the popcorn ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

jimcafc said:


> Just for kicks- why don't you post it on here so we can see it. I'll get the popcorn ready.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



























Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Just for reference:










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

jimcafc said:


> Just for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks more like a 14 pound bass pic I saw before. I told him it looked more like a 6 pound to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

I would say it's time for you and him to buy a scale so you can start seeing what fish weigh. That fish is probably 2-3 pounds at best. Getting a measurement of length oftentimes will give you a good point of reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks more like 3 to me. I saw a 10 yr old kid catch a 6 lb bass out of a nearby pond and it was about twice that size. It was way bigger than any bass I've caught and I've caught some bigger than your buddies there, biggest being 4.5lbs.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

What about this one that my dad caught in Indiana?







measured 20" 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

FYI the guy in the picture I posted is not me... just in case any of you guys are looking for me on the river 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Or this saugeye I landed in GMR this year

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

This should help:


http://www.in-fisherman.com/bass/largemouth-bass/fish-weight-estimator-largemouth-bass/


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I might've misunderstood him. The carp might have been the 8 pound fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

By the way- beautiful saugeye and your dad's fish is also a pig. Great catches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

jimcafc said:


> By the way- beautiful saugeye and your dad's fish is also a pig. Great catches.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Thanks. I got that saugeye within 20 minutes of setting up camp. I also caught a 17" and 18" smallmouth same spot before I caught the saugeye 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That saugeye is a beast dude. Either that, or you might just have tiny hands. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/xu_bE7g2wqM[/ame]

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

GarrettMyers said:


> That saugeye is a beast dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



It was 23 1/4"! I applied for a fish ohio for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Detainer said:


> It was 23 1/4"! Only 1 and a 1/4" away from state record! I applied for a fish ohio for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Oops 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome catches!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Boom.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

